# Header actual dyno results?



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

I am looking for headers for the goat next and I just want to make sure I make the right choice. My question is does anyone have some dyno numbers before and after header install. Also is it really worth the extra 5-7 hundred bucks to go with a brand likes kooks over cheaper brand like pacesetter? I just don't want to be paying all that extra $ for a name. As much as I love having top of the line name brand parts for my baby if technically speaking I am going to see the same gains and performance with the lower brands I can live with off brand. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks everyone.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I have decided unless I get long tubes and high flow cats, I'm hanging with the stock manifolds. In my opinion, iI think I could get more HP starting at the top. By the time I install long tubes and high flow cats I'm wondering if I can get more bang for the buck with a cam, intake, or a 100+ shot of the hehehe gas before long tubes. A fast intake, CAI, and the likes is where I'm starting. If I need more flow down and under, I'll spend the extra 1500 on the rest later to top it off. Just my opinion.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*headers*



BustersJudge said:


> I am looking for headers for the goat next and I just want to make sure I make the right choice. My question is does anyone have some dyno numbers before and after header install. Also is it really worth the extra 5-7 hundred bucks to go with a brand likes kooks over cheaper brand like pacesetter? I just don't want to be paying all that extra $ for a name. As much as I love having top of the line name brand parts for my baby if technically speaking I am going to see the same gains and performance with the lower brands I can live with off brand. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks everyone.



No maker of any long tube headers has a product with a big advantage over the other,, The Pacesetters are inexpensive but they are a quality item. I have them and i am very happy with them. ALL of them will give you the same amount of HP give or take a couple. Not enough to feel the difference when driving


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

i have the pacsetters and love them, they seem to make a big difference probably the best mod so far


----------

